# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Bacteria house

## koinia

Numpang tanya nih sama teman2x yg pernah pakai bacteria house. Apakah bacteria house lebih baik dari bioball? karena perhitungan saya kalau pakai bacteria house filter akan lebih murah lho........ tapi karena ini sarana filter yg baru so sebelum uang tertelan oleh yg belum jelas maka mau tanya sama yg telah pakai di Indonesia.

Karena perhitungan saya:
BACTERIA HOUSE: 1 m3 kolam pakai 1 kg bacteria house its mean Rp. 240.000,-
BIOBALL: 1 m3 kolam so filter yg baik 0.35m3 (35% dari volume air) berarti 50.000bh x 35% x Rp. 70,- = 1.225.000

Dari sini saya hitung pemakaian bacteria house LEBIH MURAH! 

Mohon inputan dari sekalian baik perhitungan biaya maupun kelebihan bacteria house karena saya tertarik untuk pakai ini juga.

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinia

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Davkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## guaj03

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## startime

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torpey

Ok om Awal.... understood   ::

----------


## ad333n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koibito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## topkoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

